# Spark arresters



## zac (May 11, 2009)

The last couple of days have caused some concern for me. I always thought that electricians held a hired standard? 
Do any of you use spark arresters or is this subject to how much black tape I have? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Only on my dirt bike, and chimney. Haven't tried black tape for that application because I don't think sparks will stick to it.

"Hired", or higher standard?


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

I don't think I could replace the spark arrestors on the carburetors of my twin 350's V8 on my boat with black tape.

I have a hard time figuring what you're talking about here. All I can think of is the insulation rating of PVC electrical tape in terms of total thickness/layers to prevent arcing or ignition/combustion related mechanical components ? Maybe I'm just not familiar with electrical systems that uses spark arrestors other than a combustion engine ? I'm curious now !


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I removed the Spark Arrestor on my Milwaukee M18 Chain Saw. It starts instantly now.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

*Spark arresters* are the magificent bastards than come and haul away in cuffs the unrepentant hacks that backstab devices, bury splices in walls, apply wirenuts without pre-twisting, and buy rather than make their box offsets. 

If they can be rehabilitated they are sent to hush your mouth and take pride school, if they can't they are sent to hell where everything is broken, and all they have to fix things with is drywall screws, duct tape, bailing wire, and a set of vice grips. At the end of every day they have to post pictures of their work here and ask code questions about it on Mike Holt's forum.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

splatz said:


> * and all they have to fix things with is drywall screws, duct tape, bailing wire, and a set of vice grips. *


*
in other words, all the essentials*


----------

